# Mics pre-amps suggestions?



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

Hi,
I presently use a rolls mix max R81 8 inputs/1 output wich is really a mics mixer.So i was wondering if you had a few ideas for a real mic pre-amp,tubed
and only 4 chan would be good, no need for 8.Iam pretty much of a newbie
when it comes down to rack mount device...so any tips will be apreciate.
What pre-amp do YOU use?

Thanks

Frank


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Frank, can you give us some information on what mic you are using, what you intend to use it for and the rest of your signal chain? A tube pre is not necessarily the best choice for some applications/budgets.


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

ronmac said:


> Hi Frank, can you give us some information on what mic you are using, what you intend to use it for and the rest of your signal chain? A tube pre is not necessarily the best choice for some applications/budgets.


Hi Ron,Yes i mostly use Shure Sm57 and 58,apex 210 ribbon mic and a 215 dual element ribbon mic,and when available i like to use all kind of vintage
ribbon mics,whatever the brand is, but mostly akg and shure.
I dont use condenser mics..even if my 8 track(Tascam) and my mixer(Rolls)
do support phantom power.I just feel safer to have it,so when i want,i can get a condenser mic.That why the device iam looking for should provide phantom power also.Is main use will be to supplied me with some extras input(tweakable) to my 8 track...since it only got 2 input that can by run at the same time.So now i send one mixer to the input A of the Tascam(wich is actually 8 chanel send to 1 stereo track for the drum mics and the bass mic)
Now i want a other device to do about the same..except the mics or on my cabinet and my face.That would give my a chance to get a fairly good LIVE
recording sound, but with a device that was made for track by track recording.I do know that i will have to get all the band on to 2 tracks stereo,but if each input on each mixer are tweakable,vol,tone,eq,trim,etc...
I know i can probaly get what i want to ear...without to much of an investment.I only got good olds tube amps from the 60's,So close miking is my only way to pick-up the sound,Sorry if its not clear.
Merci
Frank


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

Hard to go wrong with api. A 3124 is a four channel mic pre... if you get the MB model... there is also a stereo mixer with pan control on each channel... great for doing live recordings.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## PEImatrix (Jan 27, 2007)

The RNP is $250 per pre
The Grace is about $800 per pre
UA is $1000 per pre
Great River is about $500 per pre

What I did was buy a Soundcraft Board with 12 very usable pre's for about $500. For a big project, I just rent a UA. 

Check out the Soundcraft and A&H boards, cause for a good tube pre, you're gonna pay $800 to $1000 per preamp.


----------



## old crow (Aug 17, 2006)

I've tried a few but seem to like the Groove Tube Brick. Only single ch. but very warm clear tone.
Also works really well as a bass or guitar preamp, and takes pedals well too...


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

One other 4 channel pre I considered a while back was the Daking Mic Pre IV.... they're just under $2k US if I recall.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------

